# How do you turn off LTE on the GN2?



## RBaker

No matter what I do, I have been unable to toggle LTE off. I am rooted and running AOSP 4.2.2 and even using the LTE toggle in the ROM does not work for me. I have even tried setting a different APN and this did not work either. Has anyone been successful in toggling LTE of for the AT&T Note 2??? Would my sim card have anything to do with?


----------



## scur

I can switch fine by going to settings > Wireless and Network More Settings > Mobile Networks > Network Mode

Note 2 > Tapatalk


----------

